# Collar/harness size



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm going to take home my puppy next week, and was wondering what size of collar and harness she supposed to get. She is going to be 8 weeks old. Any helps, please?
Thanks


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

I've never seen one coller that will last from 8 weeks until adulthood. Find one you like that is fairly small, and just know in a few months you might need to buy another. We went through three sizes before he was done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southcoast1 (Apr 27, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, I'm going to take home my puppy next week, and was wondering what size of collar and harness she supposed to get. She is going to be 8 weeks old. Any helps, please?
> Thanks


 Hi there, I have the same issue. I will be collecting my pup next weekend (he will be 9weeks) and will be keeping him on a harness with long lead while in the house. Trying to order this online but the descriptions are really vague and I want one that will be comfortable for him. Just wondering what size/brand you went for in the end as I can you posted this a while ago 😊 very aware that this is something he will quickly outgrow and therefore hoping not to spend too much at this stage 

thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When I get home tonight I'll measure the harnesses we bought this past winter for Finn. He was 8 weeks old last November when we got him.
We went through three harness sizes and coats with through the winter. They grow pretty quick. 
Is there a specific dimension you need associated with the brand you're considering for purchase?


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, I went through three EzyDog collars (S, M, L) for my Male Vizsla Rafa as he grew from puppy to adult , they have a handy sizing chart on this link Neo Classic Collar - EzyDog.co.uk and we also used their Ezydog chest plate harness (S) when he was a pup, which has a much larger range of fit size Chest Plate Harness - EzyDog.co.uk

Our very good friend has just got a 8 week old male pup, we gave her Rafa's Small (S) collar and Small (S) harness and she found the collar was too big for her puppy Paddy, but the chest harness fitted perfectly. Rafa was 10 weeks old when we got him so a bit bigger around the neck than a 8 week old, but Small (S) was still too large.

Hope this helps


----------

